# 70-72 split bench seat track springs and connecting cable



## Ace08 (7 mo ago)

Hi, I am looking for a 70-72 split bench seat track springs and connecting cable


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

should be the same back to 66
in the a bodys ...


----------

